# China Glaze: Anchors Away 2011



## flipshawtii (Oct 7, 2010)

​ _Image via __alllacqueredup_​  ​ 

​ _Image via body-soulbeauty_​ 
I am in love with Knotty. If that color is a bit sheer, I would love to layer it with White Cap, Sea Spray or Sunset Sail! Below Deck, the purple looks different in each picture. I would love to see a real life swatch of that.


----------



## tillytilly (Oct 27, 2010)

Beautiful...I'm drawn to Sea Spray.


----------



## e.lix.abeth. (Oct 27, 2010)

I love the top row of the swatches, I cant wait.


----------



## Diava (Oct 28, 2010)

I absolutely adore white cap and lighthouse so shimmery











Anyone know when these are coming out?

Diava

X


----------



## lolaB (Oct 28, 2010)

Spring polish collections usually come out early Feb, so around there I'm assuming.


----------



## beautytobsess (Oct 31, 2010)

I too love the top row. Awesome!


----------



## SuperficialSyd (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so excited for this release



I love Pelican Gray (my last name is Gray - lame but exciting for me), Sea Spray, Sunset Sail and Knotty.


----------



## flipshawtii (Nov 1, 2010)

White Cap is very alluring! I wonder if there is any dupes to it.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow ! I'll wait until i see the swatches, but these look interesting, i like White Cap, Light House and First Mate.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 2, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *flipshawtii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> White Cap is very alluring! I wonder if there is any dupes to it.



I was thinking about that too. I thought about Christmas polishes, there's usually a couple silver polishes in the collections, but then the glitters in White Cap look very fine and i think Christmas polishes have bigger ones.


----------



## xxmagnoliousxx (Nov 14, 2010)

GREY!

Starboard also looks pretty cool.

Can't wait for February.


----------

